
Sylvain Vogel’s World of Extreme Linguistics - kawera
https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/sylvain-vogels-world-of-extreme-linguistics/
======
thunderbong
Wonderful article. This really touched me -

"I offer no solutions. No wishful thinking, no politically correct language,
or bleeding hearts can change a thing. I was only a witness who watched, with
great sadness and a feeling of helplessness, the disappearance of a culture."

